# Looking for plans for a boring head for my mill



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 10, 2008)

I hope I have the terminology correct. I have no boring head (to mount boring bars in) for my mill, which requires an MT2 collet. I can buy one, but the cost is up there, around $200 . If I could build one, it would give me an interesting project, and a usefull tool. The attached tool is one that someone from another machining website built. I have an MT2 blank that I purchased and didn't use---perhaps I could use it for this. does anyone know of plans for a "build it yourself" unit???---Brian


----------



## applescotty (Sep 10, 2008)

Brian,

I emailed you two articles for building a boring head, from Popular Mechanics, I think.

If anyone else is interested in receiving them, let me know.

Scott


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks applescotty---I don't think my machining skills are up to creating one. I'll probably wait untill the need arises and buy one.


----------



## itowbig (Sep 10, 2008)

hey scott i would like to get them please.
thank you. 
some more tool to make yaaaaa


----------



## Mcgyver (Sep 10, 2008)

who's the Japanese chap with the extensive array of tooling plans - seems like a first class guy, has them all available on his site....bet he has a boring head plan


----------



## lugnut (Sep 10, 2008)

here is a link to the Japanese fellow you referred to, look at his item #47
http://homepage3.nifty.com/amigos/index-e.html
Mel


----------



## ksouers (Sep 10, 2008)

Mcgyver  said:
			
		

> who's the Japanese chap with the extensive array of tooling plans - seems like a first class guy, has them all available on his site....bet he has a boring head plan



That's Ishimura.

Here's a link. Yes, he does have plans.

http://homepage3.nifty.com/amigos/boring_head/boring_head-e.htm


----------



## BobWarfield (Sep 10, 2008)

You can often find a cheap one used on eBay for a lot less than $200. Probably not easy to find the shank you want, but perhaps you can find a bare head and fit your own shank.

Meanwhile, Ishimura's project looks like fun. I don't think a boring head would be that crushingly difficult, and it sure would be fun to have one you'd made. I read an account by Lane over on the HSM board that he owns several but uses his homemade one more than any other:

http://bbs.homeshopmachinist.net/showthread.php?t=30654

Best,

BW


----------



## Bogstandard (Sep 10, 2008)

$200 seems a bit steep. Here on treasure island you can buy one for about $100 and they come with a set of boring bars as well.

http://rdgtools.co.uk/acatalog/BORING_HEADS__2_MORSE_TAPER.html

John


----------



## mklotz (Sep 10, 2008)

"treasure island" - I love it.

You can find similar prices over here...

http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INPDFF?PMPAGE=458&PMITEM=220-1500


----------



## itowbig (Sep 11, 2008)

thanks scott i have redeived them  thank you


----------



## jpaul (Sep 11, 2008)

Brian,
Guy Lautard, http://lautard.com/plans.htm, offers plans for making quite a few shop tools including the "Precision Boring Head" I made his PBH because I was not satisfied with a store bought economy model that I had been using.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=1359.msg9780#msg9780

In making the PBH I became aware that "Precision" came about from precise fits and adjustments. I learned that if I took the time to snug up the gibs and set screws, the cheap import performed reasonably well. Maybe not as good as a $200 Criterion BH but acceptable for my purposes.

Overall, in my opinion, the experience of making the tool was worthwhile.


----------



## JW (Sep 13, 2008)

Email sent, with plans.


----------

